# Cross Country Thread!



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Settled on the couch ready for it to start! Picnic is in the fridge and pimms chilling!


----------



## Sasanaskyex (7 September 2019)

I'm doing the same - very excited. BBC red button music is helping!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Taking this totally off topic and this is completely irrelevant but...Piggy and Oli are back together? Did I pick up Clare wrong? 6 months, means at Badminton but pretty sure she was with her partner then and Oli awkwardly mentioned their previous relationship when interviewed.

Irrelevant gossiping I know ðŸ˜³ðŸ¿


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

Can't wait! Was hoping it would be piddling down to feel less guilty about sitting on my arse all day, but oh well...


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Pretty sure it's Oli and Izzy that are together. Piggy got married at her Badminton celebration party!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Pretty sure it's Oli and Izzy that are together. Piggy got married at her Badminton celebration party!
		
Click to expand...

^ this is what I understood Claire to be saying.

Morning chores done in double quick time, Installed on the sofa and ready


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Pretty sure it's Oli and Izzy that are together. Piggy got married at her Badminton celebration party!
		
Click to expand...

That makes more sense!!! I did wonder as was sure Piggy just got married.

I'll listen better now the XC has started!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Wow matings is huge! And time not easy tim is behind how?


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Tim Price making it look easy <please don't let that jinx him>


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

I didn't think Tim was going that quickly between fences, plus he does look to be arguing a bit sometimes.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Go Michael and Bradley , he had a brill score dr for him, commentators not done his homework least Ian saved him


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Still surprised how far over Tim was. Be interesting to see if anyone does get inside! 
Oh sit up Michael!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

eeep good save!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Bit of a contrast to last week no Michael , least he stayed on


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Stinger looking very stylish!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Ooh artic soul â¤ï¸This will test the time


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

looks like fab weather there for the horses, bright and breezy?  This time of year is when I miss eventing the most


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Arctic soul looking very keen.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

I love Artic Soul, he's such an arrogant little twit through the leaf pit!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

urghhhhh  nooooooo!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Poor Arctic Soul. Unfortunately it looked like it was coming with the previous two jumps.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Oh no ðŸ˜±


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Argh I feel awful now!!


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

Did anyone else get a bit teary eyed to see how much Gemma cared about the horse, and how she reassured him?


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Jeni you posted that before it had happened here watching actually in red button


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Argh I feel awful now!!
		
Click to expand...

we won't tell anyone you gave the commentator's curse


----------



## fetlock (7 September 2019)

Ludwig's quite fit looking in that top ...


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Did I? How weird! MP beat me to it so we must be just slightly ahead!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

are you definitely live lannerch? if you pause or tuned in late you can end up a few secs behind.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

I tuned in a little late definitely live well obviously not quite


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Apparently wii Limbo has pulled a muscle in his back rolling in his stable this morning.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

**fingers crossed for no more cursing**

I really like Will as a rider, despite that mistake


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

He was lovely to the horse very encouraging even when Coleen has stopped


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

love the way simply clover was looking round for the next fences there <3


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Am missing Andrew Nicholson showing us if the time is possible anyone know why he is not here ?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Oh poor Hazel!


----------



## fetlock (7 September 2019)

Christ, those oxers are huge.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

argghhhh I hope we don't have lots of mistakes at those horrid white fences


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Caroline Clarke horse has decided it doesn't really fancy it today!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Those maltings really causing problems. You all warned me it was about to happen though


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Lol, " the horse is not interested today"

that's one way of putting it.What a pity!


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

I don't remember Joules at the Maltings being a problem last year? Seems to have taken both riders by surprise a little bit.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Massive oxers think people are going to have to kick on into them.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			Those maltings really causing problems. You all warned me it was about to happen though
		
Click to expand...

fast forward a bit and catch up


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

They've been massive for a few years but don't remember them being as problematic.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Love a smiley gallolopy thoroughbred.


----------



## Stiff Knees (7 September 2019)

Ive had to pause the red button, so I'm a bit behind. But, how amazing is Gemma T, already shouting reassuring words to Arctic Soul before she had even got her breath back after hitting the deck. ðŸ˜


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Bit naughty of wills horse! Oops Scotty!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

whoops!  plenty of problems all over so far this morning.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

'Oh bollocks' - remembers he's on the BBC... Awkward pause... 'oh, sorry'


----------



## humblepie (7 September 2019)

Just watching whilst on a late brunch that maltings parallel looks hugely wide. Anyone know the measurements?


----------



## fetlock (7 September 2019)

It's a beautiful course visually. 
After the Euros last week (and particularly detesting that budgie in the water)  I appreciate the more natural looking fences all the more.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Well done Nicky Hill! Well over the time n looked a bit hairy at times but she got round


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

That was naughty of Wills horse. Jumped the first two bits beautifully then just ignored the third!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

humblepie said:



			Just watching whilst on a late brunch that maltings parallel looks hugely wide. Anyone know the measurements?
		
Click to expand...

annex B https://inside.fei.org/sites/default/files/Eventing Rules for 2019 - clean version_03Dec2018.pdf
so can't be more than 
Max height 1.20m
top spread 2m
base spread 3m


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Elizaâ€™s horse is listening to the commentary


----------



## Parrotperson (7 September 2019)

missed what happened to Gemma and Artic soul! What Happened??


----------



## humblepie (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			annex B https://inside.fei.org/sites/default/files/Eventing Rules for 2019 - clean version_03Dec2018.pdf
so can't be more than
Max height 1.20m
top spread 2m
base spread 3m
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. That is quite wide from someone who did used to show jump quite decent level but now canâ€™t do a cross pole.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Parrotperson said:



			missed what happened to Gemma and Artic soul! What Happened??
		
Click to expand...

they weren't really committed coming into the Maltings and then Gemma had a splat at the corner.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

humblepie said:



			Thank you. That is quite wide from someone who did used to show jump quite decent level but now canâ€™t do a cross pole.
		
Click to expand...

I think the horrible openness makes them look even bigger.


----------



## humblepie (7 September 2019)

Lovely round from the one that just finished and love Elizaâ€™s horse. Very smart.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Another pin broken!


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Eliza and her horse are not looking quite together 

Not quite as 'ready' as a partnership as Arthur and his horse were.


----------



## Parrotperson (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			they weren't really committed coming into the Maltings and then Gemma had a splat at the corner.
		
Click to expand...

thanks. bummer.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

We havenâ€™t seen much of the maltings though since Gemma fell


----------



## fetlock (7 September 2019)

That was horrible to watch


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

urghhhh this is horrible to watch!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Oh no


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Owww you could see that was going to happen ðŸ˜±


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

snap, fetlock. Rare that you see something like that quite so close up


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Poor horse  Lack of match practise showing there, should have retired.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Jeez she was lucky. Hope horse is ok


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Thank goodness they look ok


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

andrea baxter living dangerously thru the leaf pit!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Effing furious at the coverage ... British rider, 9th at Lehmeulen, jumping a reasonably quick clear and they show they last 2 effing fences


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Ludwig is so sweet!


----------



## NinjaPony (7 September 2019)

That was awful. She was very lucky the horse missed her when she landed. I was just saying that we hadn't seen a rotational for a while thank god, and then that happened.....really hope they are both ok.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			andrea baxter living dangerously thru the leaf pit!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely riding at speed ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## TWMD (7 September 2019)

Eeep some of these rounds are looking a bit hairy, Iâ€™m watching through my fingers at times. Could see Gemma and Elizaâ€™s fall coming. 

We need a big name to come along and show them how itâ€™s done! Where is Andrew Nicholson?


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

sheesh. That looks like a horse that is actually better with the twisty options than straight lines, he doesn't get away from her when she has to turn him


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Ran for pimms n missed the last few minutes. Is everyone OK?


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

TWMD said:



			Eeep some of these rounds are looking a bit hairy, Iâ€™m watching through my fingers at times. Could see Gemma and Elizaâ€™s fall coming.

We need a big name to come along and show them how itâ€™s done! Where is Andrew Nicholson?
		
Click to expand...

a small name would do 

I need to hang the washing out but I can't bear to walk away at this stage!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Ran for pimms n missed the last few minutes. Is everyone OK?
		
Click to expand...

don't think you missed anything too dramatic


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Will Andrea Baxter be anywhere near the time? She looks quick!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Elizas' horse alright?


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Itâ€™s a true burghley I canâ€™t tear myself away not even for a drink


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Will Andrea Baxter be anywhere near the time? She looks quick!
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere near ðŸ˜‚

Edit: I thought I'd already seen her at a minute over! oops. Still not going to get it though.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			Itâ€™s a true burghley I canâ€™t tear myself away not even for a drink
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Felt pimms were needed!


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

I missed Elizaâ€™s fall.  What happened?


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

scats said:



			I missed Elizaâ€™s fall.  What happened?
		
Click to expand...

Rotational ðŸ˜¥

Arguing and trying to back horse off the fence up till take off

Eek at David Britnell. Cant bear to watch him, have the fear ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜¬


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Go David where is he going looks like heâ€™s hunting


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

ooh that will be time costly for David, yikes! I cheered him on round Badders but it's a bit yikes this time


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 September 2019)

fetlock said:



			That was horrible to watch
		
Click to expand...

Thank god his neck didn't go, remarkably lucky for him and the sport as that camera was so close the images would have been awful.


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

God Almighty this is hairy!


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank god his neck didn't go, remarkably lucky for him and the sport as that camera was so close the images would have been awful.
		
Click to expand...


I think this is why they've back off that fence and the maltings.


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

David needs stopping as did Eliza


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Could see that coming...glad hes pulled up. What a genuine horse and thank goodness for pins!!!


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2019)

What an awful, hideous rider. Poor horse


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Ouch David retire please


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Glad to see he's pulled up. Was getting too hairy for me.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Bloody hell you could see he was on the wrong line for that corner from the TV screen.  Pleased they will walk away from that one OK.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Thank god for that. What a kind, kind, horse.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

shame cos he jumped the oxers so nicely I was hoping they'd found their XC happy place.


----------



## NinjaPony (7 September 2019)

I am not enjoying watching David at all... this is not a hunting field. Thank god he has retired, should have retired sooner IMO.


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

I dont know Alicia Hawker, but my goodness she rode so well, and a fabulous horse, pleasure to watch.

I would have pulled david up before he retired, terrifying and horse too brave for its own good.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

This Jon man is very irritating. Although the Trump impression was quite funny...


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

Please let this John guy disappear from the commentary box ASAP. Bloody hell.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Not a fan of the Trump impressions ðŸ˜ðŸ™„


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

daffy44 said:



			I dont know Alicia Hawker, but my goodness she rode so well, and a fabulous horse, pleasure to watch.
.
		
Click to expand...

yep, she had some really fabulous shots through horrid combinations too.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Nick Luck thinking Zara is coming shortly but pretty sure she did dressage on Friday afternoon so can't be on for ages. 
We were just saying the same about Alicia Hawker.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Managed to get a drink between jumps ðŸ‘


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Not a fan of the Trump impressions ðŸ˜ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

no it's totally out of place.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Nick Luck thinking Zara is coming shortly but pretty sure she did dressage on Friday afternoon so can't be on for ages.
We were just saying the same about Alicia Hawker.
		
Click to expand...


start times, fence analysis and results are all here

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/19/


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Jeezo

If we at home can see these crashes coming should flags not be getting waved there?


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

how are they getting that line so wrong?

yeah... no. horse had enough of that, ta.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			no it's totally out of place.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its not the place for them, but I do have to admit to liking the impression itself!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

I don't understand why Jon Culshaw is in the commentary box. I know he's there for a charity but we don't need it. 
Another messy job at the malting.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Its a big course and theres lots of first timers or novices, some scary flapping and kicking.  Katie Preston not nice to watch there either.

Thank god the comedian is leaving the commentary box!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

haha Alicia, think on your feet!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Good job Becky & Lissi! Two classy young British ladies


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Go Ben !


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Ben is starting! Not a thoroughbred but another proper happy smiley gallolopy horse.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Reve de Rouet making it look smooth and easy compared to those who have just been!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Ben is starting! Not a thoroughbred but another proper happy smiley gallolopy horse.
		
Click to expand...

nice story there too


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Reve de Rouet making it look smooth and easy compared to those who have just been!
		
Click to expand...

yes, nice to let the heart rate come down a bit (for now anyway! )


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Reve de Rouet making it look smooth and easy compared to those who have just been!
		
Click to expand...

And distantly related to my 2yo Ludwig second horse is more closely related


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

I dont know if it's my age, hormones, that's I'm a sap in general or a combination of them all but I get all the feels when I see Willberrys out on course ðŸ¥º


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			And distantly related to my 2yo Ludwig second horse is more closely related
		
Click to expand...

My 3yo is a Balou du Rouet so I always cheer those on ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			I dont know if it's my age, hormones, that's I'm a sap in general or a combination of them all but I get all the feels when I see Willberrys out on course ðŸ¥º
		
Click to expand...

Me to


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Come on Wizzy! 
Think Sarah might be getting 15 penalties!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Come on Wizzy!
Think Sarah might be getting 15 penalties!
		
Click to expand...

yeah, be a shame if so, he did make quite an effort to jump that despite being totally wrong


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Ben doesn't often look like he's going round a 5*, just hacking round with his best mate. I <3 that!


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			I dont know if it's my age, hormones, that's I'm a sap in general or a combination of them all but I get all the feels when I see Willberrys out on course ðŸ¥º
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I'm welling up at everything; the interviews, seeing them pat their horse, watching them galloping home!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Wizzy suddenly looked knackered.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

little diversion there for Ben, whoops


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Wizzy suddenly looked knackered.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully just a moment.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Come on Caroline!


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2019)

Bolytair Blair is lovely


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Sarah's been given the 15 by the looks of things.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Oh bugger off and leave her alone Claire!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Yes, its a shame, he went so well, but it was a definite miss, wasnt it.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

The cameraman has obviously been asked to get shots of the house!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Ian stark heading to the finish me thinks! Well done Wizzy!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

great stuff for Ben


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Smiley as ever that horse. Super expression on Wizz, and Ben is so lovely too.


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Getting a Tb fit for Burghley is tough, but getting a carthorse (albeit a stunning one) round 5* is a masterpiece. Well done Ben!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Rufus looking very cool! Love Evento too!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Getting a Tb fit for Burghley is tough, but getting a carthorse (albeit a stunning one) round 5* is a masterpiece. Well done Ben!
		
Click to expand...

But that is bens speciality well cobs and carthorses â¤ï¸


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Nice plan change part way round the malting!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Ben has some really cracking horses just now. He won the 4 year old yesterday and he's had a lot of great results this year.


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

Richard's looking like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Got the washing out. Phew. No more interruptions now.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

why was francis eliminated? he was just finishing when I nipped out


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Oh I missed it too!


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Nasty fall.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			why was francis eliminated? he was just finishing when I nipped out
		
Click to expand...

fence analysis shows it at Clarence Court?


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Another fall thats been coming for most of the course.  He looks very top heavy on that horse.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Ouch!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			why was frances eliminated? he was just finishing when I nipped out
		
Click to expand...

They barely showed him ðŸ¤·â€â™€ï¸
He finished - must have missed a flag/fence


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Arrghhhhhhhh FFS  sodding DOGS!


----------



## SpringArising (7 September 2019)

And there it is...


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

Well I was waiting for that to happen - some really dodgy riding this year ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

My hearts in my mouth today!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Another fall that we knew was waiting to happen. Horses being punished for being genuine

And dogs!! Ffs people with dogs should be fined if they cause ANY problems


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Im not enjoying watching it this year, theres too much hairy riding.


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2019)

Funny old course.


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2019)

Too many falls this year. Not a great course


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Im not enjoying watching it this year, theres too much hairy riding.
		
Click to expand...

More first timers because so many were at Europeans??


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

I don't understand why the maltings are causing a problem. 

Rest of the problems are coming from bad/inexperienced riders, not necessarily the course.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Unlucky for Francis as the tiny bits looked pretty good.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Im not enjoying watching it this year, theres too much hairy riding.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. 
This for me is why it makes total sense that world/euro champs are not 5* level, even experienced combinations can have a horrible ride at this level. And there really aren't many opportunities to get this experience.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

It will be intersting to see the last 15 ride it Amy.  It needs riding boldly but accurately.   A lot of these are just doing bold!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Iâ€™m not convinced itâ€™s the course. I think we are seeing some not up to scratch riding/insufficiently prepared horses

The only fence Iâ€™m not keen on is that double of gates towards the end


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Agree with everyone not really enjoying it. 
Watched the Europeans and thought I could see Bob lobbing round. But this would terrify me.


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

Some nice riding and some not-so - nice riding... Richard was an accident waiting to happen, he was all over the place at the trout hatchery!


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

Agree, I dont think its the course, its how its being ridden, remember how easy Tim Price made it look as pathfinder?


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

David Doel is looking good. Inexperienced combo but riding with a good brain and giving the horse a chance even when not 100% right.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Sarah Bulimore will be pleased!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Am I doing my cloth ear thing again or have the egg boxes just been removed from the course??


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Feldale Mouse is one of my favourites.


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

Can't wait to see Jonelle go but will probably be in bed by then! (In Oz right now )


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Am I doing my cloth ear thing again or have the egg boxes just been removed from the course??
		
Click to expand...

Sarah Bullimores penalties from there have been removed, not the fences!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

David's horse looks tired, not giving much air.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Another one ðŸ˜¥


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Sarah Bulimore will be pleased!
		
Click to expand...

the right decision I think


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Sarah Bullimores penalties from there have been removed, not the fences!
		
Click to expand...

That makes much more sense. I'll try to pay more attention to the words ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2019)

Pretty, pretty grey Feldale Mouse


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Dougs horse will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Another down!  That must be 1/3 of the field so far.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Doug Payne caused that far too flat canter


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

Bummer about Doug, horse was just a little too backed off and four-footed it...


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Good luck Imo.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Is it just me, or is Claire being very insensitive/cold? I don't normally mind her interviews but she's irritating me today.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Now this will be interesting go Imogen


----------



## wishfulthinking (7 September 2019)

Thought Sarah's penalties would have stuck


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Is it just me, or is Claire being very insensitive/cold? I don't normally mind her interviews but she's irritating me today.
		
Click to expand...

Also I want to see the whole course being ridden not listen to the chat (cleary). BBC are missing loads/not showing it so far


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Oh Mouse!!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Another poor job being made at the maltings.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Bugger


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

clever horse (and thank you pin!) to stay on his feet


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

The Maltings is causing so much trouble.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Oh no!  That grey was going so well until then.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Glad there are a lot of mim clips and frangible pins. 
Caroline being very honest.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

People are asking for ridiculously long strides at the Maltings for huge fences though...


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Do you think riders are taking more chances/going off long strides BECAUSE there are frangible pins? ie are the fences no longer being given the respect that they need?


----------



## horselover2 (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			I dont know if it's my age, hormones, that's I'm a sap in general or a combination of them all but I get all the feels when I see Willberrys out on course ðŸ¥º
		
Click to expand...

I 
I'm glad its not just me,keep filling up at everything  and wondering why the stewards dont pull up the horses/riders that look like they are struggling.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

super shot through Clarence court there


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			super shot through Clarence court there 

Click to expand...

They are flying and making it look easy


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Has anyone heard any more about Francis Whittington?


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Do you think riders are taking more chances/going off long strides BECAUSE there are frangible pins? ie are the fences no longer being given the respect that they need?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's the knowledge of the pins being there, I wonder if it may just be a touch too long with the striding and with them being such wide fences you have to be really stretched out to make it over.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Well done Imo! Fastest so far!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

frittSkritt said:



			I don't think it's the knowledge of the pins being there, I wonder if it may just be a touch too long with the striding and with them being such wide fences you have to be really stretched out to make it over.
		
Click to expand...

def looks like it's built on attacking strides.


----------



## horselover2 (7 September 2019)

are all horses/riders okay that have had falls?


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Do you think riders are taking more chances/going off long strides BECAUSE there are frangible pins? ie are the fences no longer being given the respect that they need?
		
Click to expand...

No, I really donâ€™t think so at all. At least not consciously.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Bloody hell tim!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Tim price living very dangerously.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

I don't think anyone would take a risk because of a pin, you're still likely to fall and you don't want to teach a horse to hit xc fences!  I think a lot of them look scared and frozen, not riding properly, just flapping and kicking..

Tim having a struggle at the T H.

Even Tina saying its getting bad to watch all this dreadful riding.  

The rider needed a wallop there, not the horse.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Crikey Tim price is looking hairy.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Seriously! I'm with Tina this is not good.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Julia Norman using her crop after what she put that horse into ðŸ˜¡


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

OMG  what a good horse


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Iâ€™m amazed that Horse jumped the second gate. What an honest animal. Scarey


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Why did she keep going !


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

phew nice to watch a decent ride through the Maltings.


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

Tim Price showed exactly how to ride the Maltings


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Itâ€™s all a bit ugly.

Tim rode that Maltings super considering the horses confidence must have been seriously depleted at the trout hatchery


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Even Tim Price is looking awkward to watch!

The course builders are earning their pay today.


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

Commentators mentioned Tim added a stride at the oxers


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			Why did she keep going !
		
Click to expand...

so close to home isn't it.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

I feel for a lot of these horses.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

that actually seemed a bit unlucky


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Whatttttttt t f


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

The maltings is causing too many problems


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Keep having to leave for a breather at the moment.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

good decision there. Very uncomfortable viewing when the horse isn't really travellign at those oxers.


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

I think we will start to see a lot more long options at the Maltings


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

About time they started being a bit more effective and pulling up poor riders - especially Julia Norman ðŸ˜¡


----------



## NinjaPony (7 September 2019)

Starting to think there needs to be some kind of stewarding pulling up system... some of these should have been made to stop much sooner than they did!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

This is a good old horse.  Dee feels like shes been going round on him for decades.

There ought to be a lot of cards handed out from this event.  BE needs some classes inbetween 3* and 4*,(old money, whatever theyre called now!).  These newbies arent ready for the step up.


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

NinjaPony said:



			Starting to think there needs to be some kind of stewarding pulling up system... some of these should have been made to stop much sooner than they did!
		
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike NP ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Good choice by Dee Kennedy. More people need to think about doing the same.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

I thought there was a system for pulling up riders?  They just never seem to use it.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

that was super neat through the TH


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Another problem at the maltings.


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			I thought there was a system for pulling up riders?  They just never seem to use it.
		
Click to expand...

Well when I used to FJ we used to radio our concerns into XC control, and if a number of judges were concerned then a decision might be made to stop the horse


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

he jumped those nicely after all that


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Looking at the scoreboard, there are 12 clears, but 9 eliminations and about 5 retured.  Not a good balance!  This is turning into the likes of that Badminton about five years ago!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Thank goodness the conditions are so good just imagine if it was wet ðŸ˜±


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

To be fair, the ground jury have access to live film of the riders going round, they shouldnt need to leave it to fence judges to pull people up.  Some riders are riding consistently bad at several fences (until they fall).


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Levrier said:



			Well when I used to FJ we used to radio our concerns into XC control, and if a number of judges were concerned then a decision might be made to stop the horse
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s at little stuff!

These guys are on camera feed back into the ground jury.

There is a system to pull a rider up.

It canâ€™t happen instantly, itâ€™s a huge decision at this level to take, there will be an element of benefit of doubt to start with.

Obviously itâ€™s a fine line of when to make that call and whether itâ€™s timely or too late.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Ahh jumped the wrong side of the flag n nearly ended up in the ditch! Good decision to retire though.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Oh what a shame!  it was looking like a well considered round til then, just got a bit muddled


----------



## Stiff Knees (7 September 2019)

Is the live coverage genuinely live, or is there a broadcast delay? I remember a few years ago see a horse hit a flag which resulted in an impalement and he began to bleed out on the course. Awful.


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			To be fair, the ground jury have access to live film of the riders going round, they shouldnt need to leave it to fence judges to pull people up.  Some riders are riding consistently bad at several fences (until they fall).
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t have live film where I FJâ€™d ðŸ˜‚ The ground jury need to be given a good talking to and told to become more responsible IMO


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Thatâ€™s at little stuff!

These guys are on camera feed back into the ground jury.

There is a system to pull a rider up.

It canâ€™t happen instantly, itâ€™s a huge decision at this level to take, there will be an element of benefit of doubt to start with.

Obviously itâ€™s a fine line of when to make that call and whether itâ€™s timely or too late.
		
Click to expand...

Hartpury and Blenheim arenâ€™t that little ðŸ˜³ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Stiff Knees said:



			Is the live coverage genuinely live, or is there a broadcast delay? I remember a few years ago see a horse hit a flag which resulted in an impalement and he began to bleed out on the course. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

And it died as I remember awful , I think they changed the material of the flags as a result


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Stiff Knees said:



			Is the live coverage genuinely live, or is there a broadcast delay? I remember a few years ago see a horse hit a flag which resulted in an impalement and he began to bleed out on the course. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

it seems to be pretty much the same as the fence results online, there was a moment when the results online got ahead because they were interviewing riders. 

Think that was the year they changed the way flags were attached, wasn't it.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

I think the riders stepping up are stepping up to the wrong 5* some of these would have been okay at Pau I think.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Yulp itâ€™s big .


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Unlucky for Simon grieve.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

lucky escape there!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Lovely to see Nana Dalton here.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Agree certainly not the best 5# first timers course


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Very but not nice to see really.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

A lot are going through the Trout Hatchery on a wing and a prayer flapping and sliding over, which wont give the horse's confidence.  That first oxer at the water is big on a steep hill.  Then they've only got one log and they're swiftly at the Maltings, not quite back together and confident.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Jeez nana dalton just killed the canter


----------



## Stiff Knees (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			And it died as I remember awful , I think they changed the material of the flags as a result
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it died ðŸ˜”, I'm sure they did change the flags, it was so horrific, not a thing they could do other than watch. Would hate to see something like that again, this is why I only watch the Grand National on the slo mo replay. Less traumatic.


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			A lot are going through the Trout Hatchery on a wing and a prayer flapping and sliding over, which wont give the horse's confidence.  That first oxer at the water is big on a steep hill.  Then they've only got one log and they're swiftly at the Maltings, not quite back together and confident.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a very accurate summary!


----------



## NinjaPony (7 September 2019)

I'm just surprised how many have had big problems at fences, and then have carried on, and inevitably come to grief. IMO if you are having big problems at this level, you should pull up. These fences are too big to mess around with and there is always another day.... good to see Nana Dalton retire, sensible decision.


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			I think the riders stepping up are stepping up to the wrong 5* some of these would have been okay at Pau I think.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, Burghley is the biggest 5* on the planet and therefore not the best one for your first 5*.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			A lot are going through the Trout Hatchery on a wing and a prayer flapping and sliding over, which wont give the horse's confidence.  That first oxer at the water is big on a steep hill.  Then they've only got one log and they're swiftly at the Maltings, not quite back together and confident.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't realised quite how close they are to be honest. That makes sense.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

i guess it depends on the problem. If it's one out of character mistake then horse and rider can pick back up and complete safely. If it's a pattern of iffy moments then you could say it's more likely to end in disaster.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			I hadn't realised quite how close they are to be honest. That makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

there's a map here which shows just how close 

https://burghley-horse.co.uk/three-day-event/cross-country


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

Eek at Harbour Pilot through the Trout Hatchery, wing and a prayer


----------



## NinjaPony (7 September 2019)

Oh for sure, I'm not saying that one mistake means you should retire, but how many now have we seen going round looking really really hairy, and not pulling up until they actually fall off.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

And this is probably the biggest Burghley Ive seen in a long time.  I walked a lot of it and thought it was horrific!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

NinjaPony said:



			Oh for sure, I'm not saying that one mistake means you should retire, but how many now have we seen going round looking really really hairy, and not pulling up until they actually fall off.
		
Click to expand...

oh yeah, lots. I think it must be a combination of adrenalin and being desperate to complete that keeps people going on when it's all unravelling a bit.
Particularly if it's hairy but clear, rather than hairy and having runouts etc.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Hannah Sue looks knackered, its pulling her arms out.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Stiff Knees said:



			Is the live coverage genuinely live, or is there a broadcast delay? I remember a few years ago see a horse hit a flag which resulted in an impalement and he began to bleed out on the course. Awful.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that.  It was badminton I think, quite a few years ago now.  Pretty sure the horse was a chestnut.


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Hannah Sue looks knackered, its pulling her arms out.
		
Click to expand...

He's a strong horse, I've noticed he seems a bit rank sometimes despite his experience...


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

scats said:



			I remember that.  It was badminton I think, quite a few years ago now.  Pretty sure the horse was a chestnut.
		
Click to expand...

was a french horse. Some years ago now, I was there.

googled. 2007 apparently


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Come on George - too cautious


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

scats said:



			I remember that.  It was badminton I think, quite a few years ago now.  Pretty sure the horse was a chestnut.
		
Click to expand...

There was a horse here in the US that got impaled by a flag, forgot where but it may have been one of Will Coleman's horses. He was fine but they stopped using fiberglass rods/poles as flags.

ETA: found it. https://www.chronofhorse.com/article/prognosis-good-cool-connection


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Tina sounds as baffled by some of the riding as we are!


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

They've woken up!! Well done George!


----------



## HollyWoozle (7 September 2019)

I haven't read all of this thread as a bit late to the party, but I've seen some debate about the course here and on Twitter too... I have to say that I think the course is actually pretty good (not that I'm an eventer!) but there seem to be a lot more inexperienced riders this year or rather a lot fewer of the eventing stalwarts who would usually eat up a course like this. I do think the course designer can only be responsible for so much. With all due respect there are several combos I would've expected to retire but they continued looking very sticky and consequently did fall, although sometimes it is just bad luck of course.

Looks to me like the frangible pins are doing just what they are meant to do and that riders and horses all seem to be getting up and are hopefully OK.

Does anybody know why Sebastien Cavaillon was stopped? I was pretty confident the horse had blood on its flank from a spur and when the judge stopped and spoke to him he definitely looked down, but then he was restarted and there was no sign of any blood. Not sure if my eyes deceived me but commentators gave no reason for them stopping him?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

I like Cossan lad. Correct to retire. 
Just seems to be bad riding going on.


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

As a damn Yankee, curious to see what the UK's opinion on Capt. Mark Phillips' courses are. He doesn't have a good track record in the U.S.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Love Georgeâ€™s horse very genuine


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

What a shame!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Ahhhhhhhh poor George, caught in his martingale


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Buck doesn't seem to have any sort of flexibility through his ankles! How odd.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

He got his foot caught!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

oh Nuts!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Im not a fan of Buck's riding.

The Cottesmore Leap actually looks an easy fence this year.

What a sad fall, really unlucky, poor horse!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Poor horse there, so unlucky. Must have been so tidy in front to catch in his martingale!


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Goodness that was unlucky and such a shame. Saw a pic of that happening on FB in sj the other day


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Michen said:



			Goodness that was unlucky and such a shame. Saw a pic of that happening on FB in sj the other day
		
Click to expand...

yes I saw that too. What a pity!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Buck ðŸ˜±


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Really donâ€™t like Bucks riding either. Not surprising that happened


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Buck got really flattened there.  He was lucky his foot came out.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

WOW buck was lucky.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Buck Davison was cruising for a fall all the way round


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Honestly ... Buck is not â€˜athleticâ€™ enough to ride at this level


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

There are going to be a lot of sore horses tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Sasanaskyex (7 September 2019)

Iâ€™ve decided I like dressage now


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

One of those years where you need to be in the first half of the course if you're a spectator in person... be a bit quiet if you were waiting near one of the later fences


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Sasanaskyex said:



			Iâ€™ve decided I like dressage now
		
Click to expand...

Me too .


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

watching through fingers now


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Honestly ... Buck is not â€˜athleticâ€™ enough to ride at this level
		
Click to expand...

Too overweight as well


----------



## frittSkritt (7 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Honestly ... Buck is not â€˜athleticâ€™ enough to ride at this level
		
Click to expand...

His riding style is really rough and almost uncoordinated. Leg flying back, roached back, not with the motion.


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			Too overweight as well
		
Click to expand...

I was saying it politely ðŸ˜‚


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

I used to finish watching XC and couldn't wait to head to the yard and put some jumps up and have a jolly time.
Even if I had a jumping horse, this afternoon is not really very inspirational 
Hopefully some of the ones to come will pull off some classy rounds.


----------



## snooples (7 September 2019)

Is it me or are the cross country stewards very slow to react today? Especially at the maltings where there has been a lot of problems, I feel like I'm screaming stop recording on your phone and help that horse!


----------



## HollyWoozle (7 September 2019)

After watching Tim and Ludvig as the first few I thought it would ride really nicely, but that is partly testament to their skill. I am interested to see what Jonelle, Pippa and Oli make of it later.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

I am glad I am old and thereâ€™s no chance of me getting a rush of blood to my head and deciding to do something silly .
Itâ€™s not inspiring watching is it


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Lovely American horse on the course atm


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Lillian did that nicely!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

HollyWoozle said:



			After watching Tim and Ludvig as the first few I thought it would ride really nicely, but that is partly testament to their skill. I am interested to see what Jonelle, Pippa and Oli make of it later.
		
Click to expand...

Think pippa is on a first timer to


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Come on Piggy!

The Lion is looking good.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Oh I'm so excited for Piggy! I hope hope hope they're okay!!


----------



## Sasanaskyex (7 September 2019)

I have to go xc tomorrow! Fortunately not _quite _at this level ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Oh I just cannot bear to watch Piggy I so want her to win


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

piggy and VK didnt even look at the Leaf Pit.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

I think perhaps we should rename the elite level the completely and utterly barking level


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

A lot of this is uncomfortable watching, and the vets and grooms are going to be very busy tonight.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

They're wittering on about the long route here, but some time faults is preferable to a 20 at this stage, there are SO many jumping faults and eliminations I would have thought the long routes would start to look a bit more attractive


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Lillian not particularly inspiring, but the best riding we've seen for a while today.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

Piggy French showed how it should be done through the Trout Hatchery.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Piggy looked quite terrified in the close up through the hatchery! Well Done!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Lillian not particularly inspiring, but the best riding we've seen for a while today.
		
Click to expand...

Enough is enough to get the job done  itâ€™s not a cross country for flair itâ€™s about economy and slugging it out


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Piggy looking fabulous!


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Actually screamed! Go Piggy!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Watching PF through my fingers so want her to do well


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Thank god for someone good to watch!


Hope i havent jinxed her.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

And through the maltings! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Go on Piggy


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Well done Dan there


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Come on piggy! Love this horse!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Thank Christ for Piggy, best on the clock so far?


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Dan getting through by the skin of his teeth! 
That is the kind of iffy that looks OK at this stage, to me - they said it was a young horse, it's not actually being unsafe in the way its going, it's learning. *for now* that seems OK?


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Aww Tina is so nice about her! 
Well done piggy!!


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Well done Piggy!


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

Sheer class!!!!  Awesome job Piggy


----------



## fankino04 (7 September 2019)

Get in there piggy!!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Thank Christ for Piggy, best on the clock so far?
		
Click to expand...

yep looks like she's inside.


----------



## TWMD (7 September 2019)

WOOOO GO PIGGY!!!

literally jumping up and down in my living room!! the dog looks slightly alarmed


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Wow piggy made it look easy


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Oh well done Piggy


----------



## Sasanaskyex (7 September 2019)

Can breathe a bit now. Go Piggy!!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Nick Luck forgetting about pippa!


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Absolutely class... made me sob!

And the mare just looking like she had so much running left in her


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

That is the way to do it


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Oh she is so classy. What a fantastic rider, and what a ride she gave VK!!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Zaraâ€™s horse is pretty


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Oh Zara!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Oh the live scores are ahead again,


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

One peed off Zara!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Zara so unlucky


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Dammit!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

{deleted]doh, answered my own Q


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Trout Hathery I think, just looked down and dropped it with the back legs.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

yes had a forgetful moment, lol!


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Piggy French is the loveliest rider we've got I think.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Piggy French is the loveliest rider we've got I think.
		
Click to expand...

She can tie with Pippa ðŸ˜‰


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

mistaken identity there on the commentary


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

How is Johan still on course?

Allowed to continue to have another oops...

ETA hes pulled up


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			She can tie with Pippa ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

they both interview well and are super lovely about their horses.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Shame for Jonelle but nice to see some "horse first" thinking


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

eeesh, a heart in mouth moment there for jonelle.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Good role model for the first timers.


----------



## HollyWoozle (7 September 2019)

Jonelle is a class horsewoman, full respect to her.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

Jonelle very wobbly through the Trout Hatchery then wisely retires, some earlier riders should have done the same.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			She can tie with Pippa ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I could live with that !


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

French horse running through the bridle


And retired


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			French horse running through the bridle


And retired
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness was beginning to look really hairy


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

First time I've noticed the fencing around the track; 4 strand instead of the usual rope/string.

To keep people/dogs off the course or something else?


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

nice explanation from Dan about how he was approaching it.


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Super interview by Dan


----------



## fankino04 (7 September 2019)

Really liked Dan in that interview.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Its like electric fencing for deer, i think.  when i walked it on thurs i wished theyd turn it on to keep people off the course, there are always selfish numpties on it, even with that fence!

I got there really early on thurs, i was walking up Discovery valley (with my jaw on the floor at the width of the corner!) and a lady was coming towards me with her dog, i was saying hello to the dog and got a cheery hello from the lady.  I only twigged afterwards that it was Piggy.

Very sorry to see Zara and Jonelle out, i really liked both horses.

We're currently having our Burghley picnic in the living room.  I gave our tickets away last night as we've a very poorly dog and are having a (probably)  last weekend of spoiling him.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Sorry to hear that your dog is poorly Honey x


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

The stress of this course has actually given me a headache!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

eeeek that must be a horrible feeling, front feet off the drop and the horse still hesitating.


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Not convinced by Emma getting through rest of course...


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Horrible, horrible fall!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Omg


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

So pleased to see Jack up and walking.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Oh that was such a horrible horrible fall.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Kind of wish they hadnt shown that fall


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

We didn't really need to see that thank you very much.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Think thatâ€™s a massive advert for air jackets


----------



## daffy44 (7 September 2019)

Thank goodness to see those two walking away sound from such a horrific fall!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			Think thatâ€™s a massive advert for air jackets
		
Click to expand...

Did she have one on? she was so close to the horse I didn't know if one would normally go off on a fall like that.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			Think thatâ€™s a massive advert for air jackets
		
Click to expand...

I can only imagine how hard it was for her to breathe under there- with an inflated jacket and a horse writhing around on top of her!


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

I think they've got it on a dump button so they don't show it live. Probably thought they needed to show it to explain the hold time. 


I'm so glad they're walking out.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

Phew she was lucky


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

I couldnt work out how it got stuck on top of her.

That was like mounted games through the water!  Hope she steadies up for the Maltings.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Rode the maltings very well


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			I couldnt work out how it got stuck on top of her.

That was like mounted games through the water!  Hope she steadies up for the Maltings.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was purely because it was slightly tipped onto its back with where she was under it and it couldnâ€™t get its footing.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

Lots of applause from the crowd for Emma and Pennlands Douglas at the Trout Hatchery, but IMHO it was just the sort of wild riding that has caused so much trouble for other riders.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Had enough now though, probably due to the kamikaze riding earlier


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

The final riders should ride it better, with a bit of luck.


----------



## Laafet (7 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Lots of applause from the crowd for Emma and Pennlands Douglas at the Trout Hatchery, but IMHO it was just the sort of wild riding that has caused so much trouble for other riders.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't like it either, glad in a way the horse jacked it in.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

come on pippa!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Go Pippa ðŸ¤žðŸ»ðŸ™ˆðŸ€


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Ludwig is doing very well too.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Well sat Ludwig!  That fence has been tough.

Pippa looks like shes got her winner's blood up.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Pippa's horse knows he's at a big party.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

And another maltings casualty!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Lots of horse catching stifles on the jump into second entry of trout hatchery water. Wonder how many are pulled before SJ tomorrow


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

That was a shame!  He'd looked so well until then.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Gah!  
Nice pats.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Good god Pippa!  Sticky moment!


----------



## Laafet (7 September 2019)

I don't like all this looking back for the pins. But hope Pippa goes clear.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Pippa steady up a bit!  Youre not going to get round like that.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Argh I'm so scared! Pippa and Gemma both deserve good rounds here!!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Pippa living dangerously


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

scats said:



			Good god Pippa!  Sticky moment!
		
Click to expand...

yeah that looked dodgy about 2 strides out, eek


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Yass! Maltings done


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Jumped well through the maltings- thank god!  Iâ€™m starting to watch that combination through my fingers!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Not many to go now.  

Pippa and Gemma looking good.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

phew, pesky eggboxes done

...

and the pesky maltings


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Jeeeeeeez sit up!


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Wooooo!!! Well done Pippa!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Yes Pippa!!! Heart in mouth show jumping tomorrow!!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Go pippa


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Omg, how close!


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Now letâ€™s see what Oliver can do


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Gemma sounds like Karin Donkers!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Gemma sounds like Karin Donkers!
		
Click to expand...

haha!

*hup!*


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

I like Izzy Taylor, very understated rider.

Well i jinxed her, didnt i!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

yeah that was really neat round the maltings.

eta. Oh that's a shame.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Honey08 said:



			I like Izzy Taylor, very understated rider.

Well i jinxed her, didnt i!
		
Click to expand...

Just about to post that


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

oh she was close to staying right way up there. what a shame for her.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Great round from Gemma though.  
(safe to say it now!)


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

yay nice round for Gemma.


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Oli made the maltings look easy.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Oli just popped through there in such a solid rhythm.
I hope he has a good round.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (7 September 2019)

snooples said:



			Is it me or are the cross country stewards very slow to react today? Especially at the maltings where there has been a lot of problems, I feel like I'm screaming stop recording on your phone and help that horse!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm an hour behind but totally agree! The steward that was recording on her phone ðŸ˜± shocking!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

it's all a bit tense now, but in a good way (mostly )


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

milliepops said:



			Oli just popped through there in such a solid rhythm.
I hope he has a good round.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I'm not sure when he hurt his back, but you can tell its bothering him today. Not quite as secure  as he has been this season.


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Well ridden Oliver Townend!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

very decent round from Oli 
It all looked within the horse's comfort zone.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

results are ahead of the pictures again!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Oh tim ðŸ˜±


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

A dunking!


----------



## fankino04 (7 September 2019)

Aargh nooo Tim!!!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Poor. Tim! He was going great.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

All so close Britain 1,2 &3 ðŸ˜€ love pippa to win just reread her autobiography


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

I thought that could be the only place it could happen, saw the E on the results and couldn't imagine any of the fences left could have caused it. What a shame!


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			All so close Britain 1,2 &3 ðŸ˜€ love pippa to win just reread her autobiography
		
Click to expand...

yeah and then quite a gap between 3 and 4. I wouldn't mind any of those 3 winning


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

Well what a funny Burghley.  Too much inexperience.  If we'd had a couple more Oliver horses, a couple of Nicholson rounds and a Toddy and Tina round thrown in it would have been a very different day.

Today it was exactly the same no of eliminations/retired as completions, if Ive counted correctly.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

33 xc completions.
seems very low.

just looked back at previous results, 40-45 seems more usual.  bumper year in 2015 with 55 finishers


----------



## scats (7 September 2019)

Nice interview with Oli.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

I thought unusually OT interviewed very well


----------



## Laafet (7 September 2019)

I wonder how many with vet out/withdraw tomorrow


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

Laafet said:



			I wonder how many with vet out/withdraw tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

could be a short day of SJ


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

0.6 penalties separating the top 3 :O 

Whens the jumping tomorrow?! I'm working 11-3.


----------



## Sam_J (7 September 2019)

Bit late to the party, but so pleased for Pippa Funnell!  Some of the other rounds made for uncomfortable watching though - hope the horses aren't too sore tomorrow.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			0.6 penalties separating the top 3 :O

Whens the jumping tomorrow?! I'm working 11-3.
		
Click to expand...

burghley website says the first horse will be about 10.30 but not sure what the BBC will be showing


eta looks like red button will have the morning SJ and then the highlights show will include the afternoon from 2.30


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			I thought unusually OT interviewed very well
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Not a fan as I haven't forgotten or forgiven his many misdemeanors but I am relieved at the drastic and dramatic change in his public riding and horsemanship styles. Whatever coaching he's received has massively improved his interview techniques. He was also good during his Badminton interview excluding awkwardly bringing up that Piggy was his ex.

I really hope Pippa or Piggy win and go on for the Grand Slam ðŸ¤žðŸ»


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Well it certainly sorted out the established combinations , I think it was fair except perhaps the maltings but maybe qualification should be tougher some of the combinations really shouldnâ€™t have been there.


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			0.6 penalties separating the top 3 :O

Whens the jumping tomorrow?! I'm working 11-3.
		
Click to expand...

 2.30 on BBC 2


----------



## DiNozzo (7 September 2019)

Ah I won't be too late then!


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

I think Oli has done some very humble/good interviews in the past, hes just been defensive when criticised.  I thought he was going to be a bit whip happy on the run in, but he looked as though he thought twice.


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2019)

I hope the people I gave my tickets to didnt see too many crashes, it was their first Burghley.  It may have put them off for life!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

Bit distracted there as BF came round and we've been blethering. 
Really pleased for pippa and oli!


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Hmmmm, not really the image we want to portray for Eventing.

5* is the ultimate - itâ€™s almost a different sport to 4* and it should sort the wheat from the chaff.

But we had perfect Eventing weather & ground today and we shouldnâ€™t have seen such a high % fail to complete and with more ugly falls than needed.

Why Iâ€™m not sure but in retrospect maybe Cpt Mark Phillips will reflect that the Trout Hatchery and Maltings was too difficult in such close proximity.

We were obviously missing a lot of top class combos who were at the Euros and maybe the slight over-representation of the less experienced made it look even worse.

I do think maybe there needs to be a slight tightening of the qualification needed for lower ranked riders and maybe the younger horses.


----------



## BunnyDog (7 September 2019)

TPO said:



			I really hope Pippa or Piggy win and go on for the Grand Slam ðŸ¤žðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

We would love to see both of them in Kentucky!!!! 

Interesting day. What makes me ponder it a bit more is that a few very capable (Past Rolex riders) from the US are there in person and we were chatting. Their experience watching in person and not the feed was completely different from the experience I, and all of you and all of us US riders, had while watching the feed online.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2019)

I would love PF to win the grand slam .Pippa has already won it


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I would love PF to win the grand slam .Pippa has already won it
		
Click to expand...

Pf is both of them ðŸ˜œ


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I would love PF to win the grand slam .Pippa has already won it
		
Click to expand...

But imagine if Pippa won it twice!


----------



## Orangehorse (7 September 2019)

Phew what a day.  As always the really good horse and riders made it look easy, well maybe not easy, but a good course.  

Mark Philips did say (in article last week?) that he was a bit nervous as a lot of top riders wouldn't be there, but I think maybe there were a couple of very wide fences too many, as Dan said in his interview that his horse struggled even though he got home OK.
Some of the riders didn't really look like 5* considering that they must have qualified and must be experienced at this and would be out competing over Advanced courses every week.  That one rider came round the corner far too short into the Maltings and didn't give her horse a bit of chance to jump the fence.

It is all too easy to be an armchair rider, and I can easily imagine that your first time at Burghley might be overwhelming and of the first timers did well.  Some of the American riders went well as they attacked the course.  Good for Pippa.


----------



## oldie48 (7 September 2019)

Late to the party as usual but didn't start watching until 13.30ish. It was a very tough course wasn't it? However, it's the top of the game and I thought the comment about the use of frangible pins was interesting in that it enables the course builder to ask a more difficult question without necessarily compromising the safety of the horse and rider (they didn't say that but that is what I understood). I really found the commentary from the riders so interesting and helpful. It's so easy to sit and watch and criticise, I did it with some of Pippa's round but was brought up short, inexperienced horse at this level being helped out and given confidence, not always pretty but effective! Piggy knows her horse and her horses's limitations, riding to work with the horse and get the mare round safety but quickly. I thought Oli's round was pure class and tbh I don't give a damn how he comes across in an interview, he'd never get employed as a diplomat but if I was in a sticky situation, I'd have him at my side any day.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

My impression was that the course was a genuine 5* test, but there were too many combinations present who were not up to it. It was pretty hairy viewing IRL. There will be some very sore horses tomorrow,


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 September 2019)

When you think who is missing, Andrew Nicholson, Toddy, Oli would usual have two or possibly three, William, Burto, Micheal Jung would usually be there, ingrid too. If they were all there would be fewer riders who struggled possibly. The percentage getting round would be higher which would have made better viewing. Not a day I enjoyed, and I'm glad I didn't go.


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 September 2019)

Flippin red button cut off just before Oli finished...what happened to sky boy?


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

MyBoyChe said:



			Flippin red button cut off just before Oli finished...what happened to sky boy?
		
Click to expand...

Fell in the water at the bridge, just like Pippas horse nearly did


----------



## ester (7 September 2019)

got there at 7.30am, located ourselves v. pleased they put a big screen back in discovery valley






Not the quietest of days, don't think we will be long watching SJ tomorrow, given that we have to wait for trot up too.
Course wasn't massively different to last year (we didn't walk it because of that) and I think Oli was good on the radio interview confirming so and backing up MP on the quality of the field being an issue (we've definitely had low SJ numbers on championship years before).


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 September 2019)

Oh no, poor lad.  Im sure I remember one of Micheal Jungs horses doing that a year or so ago when they were running in the other direction.  I suppose the footing must be difficult to be 100% true in water though


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

If weâ€™re comparing viewing spots .

Parked up at 7.45am, arrived at Trout Hatchery by about 8.00am, we werenâ€™t the first there. Had intended to move on after a few hours, but this was so interesting that we stayed all day. Plan B was The Maltings.

*may have got a numb bum*


----------



## BMWKIPP (7 September 2019)

I cannot stand OT and have everything crossed for Pippa


----------



## ester (7 September 2019)

we got some mini stools which given my issues with sitting did at least mean I could move between the two- camp chairs don't work for me too long either! Had a snooze before it started. 
We were second row in the members parking, we hate queueing to get in 
We watched a lot of trout hatchery last year but it jumped a bit too well and was awkward seeing the screen so we had to watch most of the coverage when we got home to catch up, I think you get closer there than at the maltings though so prob good choice .


----------



## Bellaboo18 (7 September 2019)

MyBoyChe said:



			Flippin red button cut off just before Oli finished...what happened to sky boy?
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Clodagh (7 September 2019)

I have been caught out in the past by holds on course meaning you miss the end of the progeram, so now always record the next one as well.
I like the riders who you feel the horses are doing it from partnerships, rather than fear/dominance. Only MO but I imagine OT's horses would never stop/run out through fear whereas the PF's horses would make the effort through 'love'. I accept all are talented at being in the right place at the right time.
So I was pleased with the result but far too many horrible jumps, falls and bangs. I am not sure what the Maltings proved or bought to the party?


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I have been caught out in the past by holds on course meaning you miss the end of the progeram, so now always record the next one as well.
I like the riders who you feel the horses are doing it from partnerships, rather than fear/dominance. Only MO but I imagine OT's horses would never stop/run out through fear whereas the PF's horses would make the effort through 'love'. I accept all are talented at being in the right place at the right time.
So I was pleased with the result but far too many horrible jumps, falls and bangs. I am not sure what the Maltings proved or bought to the party?
		
Click to expand...

But OT round was far more pleasing to the eye , than pippas was, he met every fence at the right place , was harmonious all the way round ,no risky moments ,  which certainly canâ€™t be achieved by fear. Piggyâ€™s round also was spot on like Oliverâ€™s . 
I love Pippa and hope she wins but no way did olli get that round out of that lovely horse by fear, pippas round was less perfect there were some moments I expect she would agree with me , but fabulous and exciting none the less .


----------



## TWMD (7 September 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Only MO but I imagine OT's horses would never stop/run out through fear whereas the PF's horses would make the effort through 'love'.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure that's fair. I'm not Oli's biggest fan but I can't imagine you'd get a horse round a Burghley track like that if he was 'afraid' of his rider.


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			But OT round was far more pleasing to the eye , he met every fence at the right place , was harmonious all the way round , which certainly canâ€™t be achieved by fear.
I love Pippa and hope she wins but no way did olli get that round out of that lovely horse by fear.
		
Click to expand...

As much as people love to hate Oli, and I understand why, if I were to send my horse out on a Xc course like that I would much rather Oli on it than many other riders on that course today ... at least you could be confident it had been prepared, was fit and had a rider on board who stood a decent chance of not killing it. Same canâ€™t be said of some of those other rounds ....


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2019)

Oliâ€™s horse was not stressed either in the dressage or on the XC when I saw him. Sadly there were plenty of stressed horses on the XC today, but Oliâ€™s was not one of them.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (7 September 2019)

Another that would pick Oli to ride my horse. I think his horses jump for him because they're confident in him.


----------



## Michen (7 September 2019)

Thereâ€™s a very funny, fantastic interview with Oli and Pip on the Saracen feeds faceboook page


----------



## NinjaPony (7 September 2019)

Christ that was uncomfortable viewing for the most part. Those gates were horrible, 3 really nasty falls there and the frangible pins didnâ€™t break for any of them which is a bit worrying. The maltings corners were also pretty grim, I was pleased for Gemma that she nailed it second time round.

The stats arenâ€™t great when you look at how many were eliminated/retired, and that only Piggy made the time.

I also think that the standard of riding made it uncomfortable. There were some riders who were massively out of their depth and had very hairy rounds/horrible falls and it wasnâ€™t nice to watch. Iâ€™ll be interested to see what they do with the course next year, in light of this.

I was pleased to see the excellent rounds from Piggy, Pippa and OT, and sensible riding from Jonelle to retire. It was certainly an achievable course, but punishing for those riders/horses lacking experience. Pippaâ€™s round demonstrated her experience, Iâ€™m not convinced a less experienced rider would have made it round.


----------



## milliepops (7 September 2019)

I think we did see the pins go once on the gates?  I was wondering whether the offset nature of them would have an impact on the activation of the pins? Angles of the forces etc?  Dunno, just speculating. 
It came to mind after all those riders jumped the SJ wall on an angle in the Europeans,  how they said the blocks were less likely to fall if it was struck from an angle.


----------



## lannerch (7 September 2019)

Michen said:



			Thereâ€™s a very funny, fantastic interview with Oli and Pip on the Saracen feeds faceboook page
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious thanks for that


----------



## ihatework (7 September 2019)

Michen said:



			Thereâ€™s a very funny, fantastic interview with Oli and Pip on the Saracen feeds faceboook page
		
Click to expand...

Very funny, thanks for heads up!


----------



## TPO (7 September 2019)

Michen said:



			Thereâ€™s a very funny, fantastic interview with Oli and Pip on the Saracen feeds faceboook page
		
Click to expand...

Oli and Piggy don't you mean? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Cherryblossom (7 September 2019)

Thinking ahead to Badminton next year- do you think it will be used as a last run before the olympics and thus have very experienced combos, or will they not want to risk their top horses? I was planning on going to it, but I donâ€™t want to witness the level of carnage that today brought!


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2019)

Cherryblossom said:



			Thinking ahead to Badminton next year- do you think it will be used as a last run before the olympics and thus have very experienced combos, or will they not want to risk their top horses? I was planning on going to it, but I donâ€™t want to witness the level of carnage that today brought!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they would run their top horses, I would also hope we wouldnâ€™t see the results that we saw today....


----------



## BBP (7 September 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Sorry I'm an hour behind but totally agree! The steward that was recording on her phone ðŸ˜± shocking!
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t see this on tv as was there stewarding. The stewards were given devices specifically this year to record each horse at each fence. I guess quicker and easier to review judgements on flag rules etc.


----------



## ihatework (8 September 2019)

Levrier said:



			I doubt they would run their top horses, I would also hope we wouldnâ€™t see the results that we saw today....
		
Click to expand...

Well it will depend on how secure they feel their team slot is (and whether a good 5* performance could get them a slot), what selector orders are, what owner wishes are etc.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (8 September 2019)

BBP said:



			I didnâ€™t see this on tv as was there stewarding. The stewards were given devices specifically this year to record each horse at each fence. I guess quicker and easier to review judgements on flag rules etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty confident this was her personal phone. I might be wrong but I saw the tablets they were given to record.
Sorry edited to add the horse and rider were on the floor and well she was going up to them to assist she was still recording.


----------



## Turitea (8 September 2019)

Late to the party, currently watching it on demand and I am really impressed by Alicia Hawker's riding. What a nice round!


----------



## Lammy (8 September 2019)

Walked the whole course from start to finish yesterday (good job we didnâ€™t go backwards as would have seen a lot less!) The gates were tight, and I think CMP has said they wonâ€™t be returning next year.

The maltings were huge and saw 2 riders fall there in quick succession, one French? Horse seemed to have the back rail of one of the big oxers. And then another grey came a cropper.

What happened to Zara at the trout hatchery? I was at the lake ready for her to come by next when there was a good 10 minute hold on course, couldnâ€™t hear the tannoy from where I was stood ðŸ™„

It was a real attacking course and saw some riders simply not attacking it.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 September 2019)

The other thing about the Olympics is its never going to be as tough a course as this. It's run at a different level to allow smaller nations a better chance of finishing.


----------



## Micky (8 September 2019)

Yes what did happen to Zara tindell..? The trout was tight and huge,  newbies had a tough time,  not many seemed to get round clear..a few horses seemed tired too early..


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 September 2019)

Zara fell at the Leaf Pit, I think.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

Mulling on it I think the pins have caused the designer to push the envelope .
This five star thing needs to bed in before we can see where it will all pan out .
The pins saved a huge number of falls yesterday but was the potential for that number of falls caused by the type and siting of the fences fair .
I think the effect of those nasty incidents with pins on to the horse has to be considered I donâ€™t think the horses walk away from those thinking well I gave that a bang some of those incidents where very confidence destroying .
The maltings was in my opinion a bridge to far fence too gappy ( donâ€™t think thatâ€™s a work ) particularly the last corner lines too difficult on that ground .
The last corner on the quick route was horrible and punished some good horses.
The white gates thatâ€™s a question riders should at that level be able to answer I was not there so did not see it but perhaps that was to acute an angle for tiring horses was a little much but put that question to fresh horses and the effects is likely to be worse.
Riders at that level need almost super human level if focus and concentration and many where lacking this the top top riders show this .
There where also some super riders from first timers one for me stood out and I canâ€™t remember her name I think the horse was called Charles 66 she rode that horse so well I was almost tearful when they got home .  
Some wonderful riding to watch though PF and OT stood out as did PF that would not be an easy horse to get round there .
The right riders are at the top if the board .
TV coverage was great on the red button with great riders giving interesting insights


----------



## Sasanaskyex (8 September 2019)

Yep Zara fell at the leaf pit, horse had a run out at the skinny and she slipped out the side door - she was not happy about it!


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Zara fell at the Leaf Pit, I think.
		
Click to expand...

Simple rider fall no harm done it would not have happened to her ten years ago .


----------



## hairycob (8 September 2019)

We gave up walking round the course as there were huge gaps by the time  we got to the flyover and went back to the malting & trout hatchery for the afternoon. There was a lot of really hairy riding at the Maltings, especially in the morning  when everyone we saw tried the direct route. A few riders didn't  really  look in control and all of those came a cropper. Riders that were clearly in control  made it look easy. Too many less experienced riders took the direct route when the turn from B to C was tight and needed to be spot on and they had been hairy over B,  even A and B. But tbf, there where so many fences there I would have had to stop and look at a map!


----------



## Clodagh (8 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			Mulling on it I think the pins have caused the designer to push the envelope .
This five star thing needs to bed in before we can see where it will all pan out .
The pins saved a huge number of falls yesterday but was the potential for that number of falls caused by the type and siting of the fences fair .
I think the effect of those nasty incidents with pins on to the horse has to be considered I donâ€™t think the horses walk away from those thinking well I gave that a bang some of those incidents where very confidence destroying .
The maltings was in my opinion a bridge to far fence too gappy ( donâ€™t think thatâ€™s a work ) particularly the last corner lines too difficult on that ground .
The last corner on the quick route was horrible and punished some good horses.
The white gates thatâ€™s a question riders should at that level be able to answer I was not there so did not see it but perhaps that was to acute an angle for tiring horses was a little much but put that question to fresh horses and the effects is likely to be worse.
Riders at that level need almost super human level if focus and concentration and many where lacking this the top top riders show this .
There where also some super riders from first timers one for me stood out and I canâ€™t remember her name I think the horse was called Charles 66 she rode that horse so well I was almost tearful when they got home . 
Some wonderful riding to watch though PF and OT stood out as did PF that would not be an easy horse to get round there .
The right riders are at the top if the board .
TV coverage was great on the red button with great riders giving interesting insights
		
Click to expand...

I agreee with everything you said there. It will be interesting to see what Mark Philips says in defence of the Maltings. Also Ian Stark said that before pins you would not have an oxer on top of a drop, like at the Trout Hatchery. Horses don't know that though!

Also agree that Zara's fall was a very soft one and I bet she's livid.


----------



## Clodagh (8 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			But OT round was far more pleasing to the eye , than pippas was, he met every fence at the right place , was harmonious all the way round ,no risky moments ,  which certainly canâ€™t be achieved by fear. Piggyâ€™s round also was spot on like Oliverâ€™s .
I love Pippa and hope she wins but no way did olli get that round out of that lovely horse by fear, pippas round was less perfect there were some moments I expect she would agree with me , but fabulous and exciting none the less .
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you really, perhaps my historic dislike of the man is colouring my judgement. It was the nicest and most harmonious round I have ever seen him produce.


----------



## fetlock (8 September 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I agree with you really, perhaps my historic dislike of the man is colouring my judgement. It was the nicest and most harmonious round I have ever seen him produce.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm the same. Reluctant to say it, but credit where it's due - he did jump a great round, which was a pleasure to watch throughout


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

OT rode beautifully on a horse he had ridden for a long time horses donâ€™t come out at that level and perform again and again through fear they just donâ€™t .
You have to give credit where itâ€™s due he has upped his game ( again ) and looks providing he has the horse power the person most likely to knock MJ off his perch .
Itâ€™s going to fascinating watching these two very different personalities going at it for the next couple of years .


----------



## BBP (8 September 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I'm pretty confident this was her personal phone. I might be wrong but I saw the tablets they were given to record.
Sorry edited to add the horse and rider were on the floor and well she was going up to them to assist she was still recording.
		
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough. Recording wouldnâ€™t be my priority at that point. I had a horse break itâ€™s leg on the course one year in front of me (Iâ€™m just a lowly crossing steward) so Iâ€™m just happy we got radios at every crossing this year, as on that occasion we had no radios and were out of sight of all fences so my pair had to run for help whilst I grabbed hold of the horse.


----------



## frittSkritt (8 September 2019)

oldie48 said:



			Late to the party as usual but didn't start watching until 13.30ish. It was a very tough course wasn't it? However, it's the top of the game and I thought the comment about the use of frangible pins was interesting in that it enables the course builder to ask a more difficult question without necessarily compromising the safety of the horse and rider (they didn't say that but that is what I understood).
		
Click to expand...

I'm no fan of CMP (would take Mike E-S as a course designer over him any day), but I feel like he relied too much on the use of frangible pins as "teaching" methods. Wide open oxers on twisty turns don't test anything useful other than to scare horses who manage to put legs down into them. Same thing with the gates (although WTF was Buck thinking by gunning at them...) and the trout hatchery. I know I'm armchair-ing it, but I think his courses are more designed to punish rather than educate. Too many horse falls yesterday to consider this a one-off - CMP is notorious for being completely unforgiving with his courses. It's like he can't figure out how to make courses that test and reward accuracy, stamina, and forward riding... it's all trappy fences on offset distances.

I do agree that the field was likely part of the issue, and many of the riders have what airline pilots call "get-home-itis." But we saw several very experienced, very good horse/rider combos that had major issues that can't be chalked up to being Burghley novices. The course could have been designed in a way that culled the field via refusals/runouts, not by horse falls and frangible pins being tripped at every other fence. A good course should the horse and rider in a safe manner - if they miss on accuracy, they'll have is a run-out, not a rotational fall or their horses's legs getting stuck between the rails of an oxer. It doesn't have to be "easy" to be safe, which is what i like about Mike E-S's courses... he tests them subtly so that they learn exactly where the holes in their training are without shaking their horse's confidence, and it rewards the ones who have their ducks in a row.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (8 September 2019)

BBP said:



			Ah fair enough. Recording wouldnâ€™t be my priority at that point. I had a horse break itâ€™s leg on the course one year in front of me (Iâ€™m just a lowly crossing steward) so Iâ€™m just happy we got radios at every crossing this year, as on that occasion we had no radios and were out of sight of all fences so my pair had to run for help whilst I grabbed hold of the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a silly question but how do you get to steward? I bet it's an interesting day


----------



## fankino04 (8 September 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I agree with you really, perhaps my historic dislike of the man is colouring my judgement. It was the nicest and most harmonious round I have ever seen him produce.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the large quantity of painkillers he was probably on takes the edge off him a bit, agree it was the nicest round I've seen him do but still can't bring myself to forgive his past.


----------



## lannerch (8 September 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I agreee with everything you said there. It will be interesting to see what Mark Philips says in defence of the Maltings. Also Ian Stark said that before pins you would not have an oxer on top of a drop, like at the Trout Hatchery. Horses don't know that though!

Also agree that Zara's fall was a very soft one and I bet she's livid.
		
Click to expand...

I am in the fence about whether the maltings was a step too far , as the other side of the argument is there was a viable alternative route , maybe the blame could also be on the riders who should recognise that there horse rider combination was not going well enough or not experienced enough for the direct.
In most  cases you could see the accident well before it happened .


----------



## fetlock (8 September 2019)

From Burghley's website this morning re showjumping times

"The first session of showjumping starts at 11.40, when the lowest placed seven combinations will jump. The top 24 jump in reverse order starting at 14.30".


----------



## BBP (8 September 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Probably a silly question but how do you get to steward? I bet it's an interesting day 

Click to expand...

Mostly itâ€™s directing people to toilets and shops and XC fences, sometimes itâ€™s rugby tackling loose dogs as they chase horses and then that very sad day it was hanging onto an adrenaline fuelled horse waiting for help as itâ€™s leg hung off. I canâ€™t even remember how we started! Iâ€™ve been doing it for over 10 years now. Itâ€™s organised by the Stamford X Round Table, my name is on their list with a local coordinator so each year I get asked if I want to do it again. I get free tickets and parking for all 4 days in exchange for stewarding for half a day. But it means days like yesterday, you can see very little actual XC. Thankfully yesterday I could see some of the maltings, Rolex and flight hanger from where I was...not that the maltings was any fun to watch! Wouldnâ€™t have wanted to fence judge that one!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 September 2019)

lannerch said:



			In most cases you could see the accident well before it happened .
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t seen the TV coverage yet, but several of those combinations which we saw winging it kamikaze style through the Trout Hatchery then had problems at The Maltings (was listening on the Burghley radio coverage).
You could predict it well in advance, I was surprised that the stewards allowed some combinations to get that far.


----------



## Clodagh (8 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			OT rode beautifully on a horse he had ridden for a long time horses donâ€™t come out at that level and perform again and again through fear they just donâ€™t .
You have to give credit where itâ€™s due he has upped his game ( again ) and looks providing he has the horse power the person most likely to knock MJ off his perch .
Itâ€™s going to fascinating watching these two very different personalities going at it for the next couple of years .
		
Click to expand...

No way should MJ and OT be mentioned in the same sentence. To me MJ is perfection on a horse, he never moves in the saddle and watching him take that young mare round last year (I think last year and I think Burghley) in a snaffle and no martingale...he is amazing.


----------



## DiNozzo (8 September 2019)

Do we know who, if anyone, vetted out? I'm at work and can't work it out from the SJ order haha!


----------



## DirectorFury (8 September 2019)

DiNozzo said:



			Do we know who, if anyone, vetted out? I'm at work and can't work it out from the SJ order haha!
		
Click to expand...

Chris Talley WD Unmarked Bills before the vet check
James Sommerville's Talent was vetted out

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/19/


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 September 2019)

PLEASE........ could some kind person direct me to where I might watch today's action on the telly???

I've had a peek and can't find anything on Freeview.

Red Button has nothing either!!

Please don't tell me I can't watch the action!! I don't have satellite or anything new-fangled.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 September 2019)

Four were held at the vet check, but only Talent didnâ€™t get through after a second look.

Mijods, Highlights on BBC2 plus live? SJ.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			I havenâ€™t seen the TV coverage yet, but several of those combinations which we saw winging it kamikaze style through the Trout Hatchery then had problems at The Maltings (was listening on the Burghley radio coverage).
You could predict it well in advance, I was surprised that the stewards allowed some combinations to get that far.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think stewards can stop riders or fence judges except after falls or in extreme circumstances like injury following a stop and that would be the vet as thereâ€™s a vet a each fence at this level.
Itâ€™s my understanding that only a member of the ground jury can stop a horse for dangerous riding .
It makes sense where would you find enough fence judges qualified or prepared to take that call .


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			PLEASE........ could some kind person direct me to where I might watch today's action on the telly???

I've had a peek and can't find anything on Freeview.

Red Button has nothing either!!

Please don't tell me I can't watch the action!! I don't have satellite or anything new-fangled.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it again last night on iPlayer .


----------



## DirectorFury (8 September 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			PLEASE........ could some kind person direct me to where I might watch today's action on the telly???

I've had a peek and can't find anything on Freeview.

Red Button has nothing either!!

Please don't tell me I can't watch the action!! I don't have satellite or anything new-fangled.
		
Click to expand...

BBC2 @ 2:30pm


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

Clodagh said:



			No way should MJ and OT be mentioned in the same sentence. To me MJ is perfection on a horse, he never moves in the saddle and watching him take that young mare round last year (I think last year and I think Burghley) in a snaffle and no martingale...he is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree both are professionals .
Both have a lot of horses although Oli will deal more .
Both donâ€™t move much .
And Oli while he might be MJ on the flat has transformed his approach to flat work he changed his whole position .
And Oli would have edge on MJ on getting a tune of horses trained outside his system


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 September 2019)

DirectorFury said:



			BBC2 @ 2:30pm 

Click to expand...

Ohhh!!! Thank you!! Pour yourself a drink!! Or chocs, or both! Very grateful! I get my fix after all.

But please don't let it be bleddi Clare Balding commentating! That just might spoil my day.

Just been out with a friend for a Sunday-morning trot, horses mega good. Now gonna bung a pie in the oven, then go and finish off that bottle of Rose.....


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			PLEASE........ could some kind person direct me to where I might watch today's action on the telly???

I've had a peek and can't find anything on Freeview.

Red Button has nothing either!!

Please don't tell me I can't watch the action!! I don't have satellite or anything new-fangled.
		
Click to expand...

you can replay the coverage of the morning SJ session on https://livestream.com/burghley/events/8799667/videos/196001103 

(fast forward about 2 minutes).  There were only 7 horses though.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 September 2019)

what i found worrying is that some of the horses that really whacked the pole and broke the frangible pins just carried on.some of them had their forward movement stopped so it would have been a heavy blow to the most delicate part of the horse..  i would have been concerned that my horse had a serious injury and because of his high adrenaline he wouldnt show it.  i found some of the riders very frightening to watch, i know everyone has to start somewhere but i wouldnt have wanted some of them jumping my horse over a cross pole let alone burghley...on the other hand a couple of the first timers rode very well and got round without too much trouble, just time penalties.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

On the reduction in the use of martingales there where some horses where a martingale would have made their experience more pleasant.


----------



## TPO (8 September 2019)

Yesterday has me teetering in the edge of the rabbit hole about what we inflict on horses for our enjoyment...

The falls, the bits (hands!), the (tight) noseband, the spurs, the whips (Julia Norman stood out to me on bbc coverage) and the hard hits (mainly stifles and fetlocks) from solid fences. All for our enjoyment ðŸ˜’ ðŸ˜¬ ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Yesterday has me teetering in the edge of the rabbit hole about what we inflict on horses for our enjoyment...

The falls, the bits (hands!), the (tight) noseband, the spurs, the whips (Julia Norman stood out to me on bbc coverage) and the hard hits (mainly stifles and fetlocks) from solid fences. All for our enjoyment ðŸ˜’ ðŸ˜¬ ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

glad I didn't watch it after reading this thread. who's MJ?


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2019)

Michael Jung


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 September 2019)

tries to watch the live stream for part 1 of the sj but it wouldnt work for me, watched the trot up instead, james sommerville and talent didnt pass....interesting how some of the riders held their horses head very tightly , i assume to hide the head bob!!!!  ollie on the other hand had a completely loose rein and his horse looked fab....


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 September 2019)

Oli definitely looked less sound than his horse!


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Yesterday has me teetering in the edge of the rabbit hole about what we inflict on horses for our enjoyment...

The falls, the bits (hands!), the (tight) noseband, the spurs, the whips (Julia Norman stood out to me on bbc coverage) and the hard hits (mainly stifles and fetlocks) from solid fences. All for our enjoyment ðŸ˜’ ðŸ˜¬ ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...


I agree - I think this was partly a result of a slightly over egged course and partly a higher proportion than normal of riders outside their comfort zone though.
There were too many horse falls for me - that, I think is the job of the course designer, to build questions that are unlikely to punish a horse.  
I guess there's a problem of making the event viable and therefore needing a certain number of combinations to come forward therefore raising the criteria to be eligible may not be possible?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 September 2019)

We were there yesterday and saw a few of the falls. 

Bruce Davidson fall was horrible, his poor horse whinnied at them as if to ask how he was. 
It was totally his error, came in too fast and flat. The rider that followed did it near enough perfect. 

We saw Tim Price drop the back of the jump at the hatchery and that was definitely a heart on mouth moment. 

The most scariest one was Savannah Fulton, we were right by the jump when they went over and the vets were so quick being there and the green screens went up. 
We honestly thought the horse was going to be pts. It was such a relief to see both of them walking away.


----------



## suestowford (8 September 2019)

Yes, the many horse falls were hard to watch. Also there seemed to be trouble all round the course. It was a very tough course.


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 September 2019)

TPO said:



			Yesterday has me teetering in the edge of the rabbit hole about what we inflict on horses for our enjoyment...

The falls, the bits (hands!), the (tight) noseband, the spurs, the whips (Julia Norman stood out to me on bbc coverage) and the hard hits (mainly stifles and fetlocks) from solid fences. All for our enjoyment ðŸ˜’ ðŸ˜¬ ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

I've never been a huge fan of eventing to be honest but I had the same kind of thoughts.   Is it right to put horses through this  kind of thing in the name of sport?   I'm not sure.....


----------



## Michen (8 September 2019)

BBC coverage still not on..?


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

just started but the SJ is on live stream https://livestream.com/burghley/events/8799667


----------



## fankino04 (8 September 2019)

If the BBC want to do interviews and testimonials why can't they start before the jumping, I don't want to miss actual jumping to watch people talking ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Michen (8 September 2019)

fankino04 said:



			If the BBC want to do interviews and testimonials why can't they start before the jumping, I don't want to miss actual jumping to watch people talking ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Same I donâ€™t get it. Watching on MPs link on iPad now instead of big tv


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

the livestream is really good quality on my laptop. I've got that on computer and BBC doing interviews in the background


----------



## Michen (8 September 2019)

Now Iâ€™m confused as itâ€™s off air? Are they on a break?


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 September 2019)

i was watching the livestream and tv on bbc2 as well.  livestream seems to have stopped for me, anyone else?


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

think they are keeping the top 12 to be shown on BBC after the XC recap,boo


----------



## Michen (8 September 2019)

Oh ffs. Why make it so hard. Why canâ€™t the bbc show it actually live and do all the other stuff beforehand!


----------



## DirectorFury (8 September 2019)

It's probably too late now but install a VPN (like Windscribe which is free) and set your country to USA - you'll have access to the live stream again


----------



## AML (8 September 2019)

You can listen on the Burghley radio - not the same as watching, but better than nothing


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

i put the windscribe chrome extension on in a few seconds


----------



## oldie48 (8 September 2019)

Why on earth isn't it live? I made the mistake of looking on BDWP and have spoiled it for myself, don't look!


----------



## milliepops (8 September 2019)

It's a shame it didn't start on BBC earlier so they could show the SJ live. I've just watched it on VPN, proper edge of the seat stuff!


----------



## Clodagh (8 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			On the reduction in the use of martingales there where some horses where a martingale would have made their experience more pleasant.
		
Click to expand...

I have no issue with the use of martingales but it is a pleasure to watch a horse so well schooled and happy in the mouth that it has no need of one.


----------



## Equibrit (8 September 2019)

How come they announced the First Timer award for Sebastien Cavaillon (61) when Ariel Grald (57.7) finished in front of him according to bdwp.co.uk?


----------



## Stiff Knees (8 September 2019)

â¤ï¸ Pippa, â¤ï¸ Piggy. Doing it for the girls!! ðŸ˜


----------



## lannerch (8 September 2019)

Well what a lovely result so happy , and everyone deserved their place although both Pfâ€™s were lucky, places 1,2,3 &4 all GB. The futures bright .


----------



## BunnyDog (8 September 2019)

Equibrit said:



			How come they announced the First Timer award for Sebastien Cavaillon (61) when Ariel Grald (57.7) finished in front of him according to bdwp.co.uk?
		
Click to expand...

I commented on Eventing Nation's FB comments beneath the live Show Jump feed asking that question as well. 

Em


----------



## Honey08 (8 September 2019)

To be fair, Zara falls off xc quite a lot! We go to a good few big events and its become a standing joke for us  that she always falls off when my husband is there (he wasnt there yesterday so cant be blamed!)

Watching the highlights again, it just shows that a lot of the good riders, bith early and later, rode lovely over the tricky fences.  But they clearly had a lot of control and were able to check horses back before the big fences and really set up.  Most of  the riders that came a cropper hurtled at the fences on long, often wrong, strides..  I dont even think hunting would help them (I bet a lot already hunt), it was the technical fences which were unlike anything you'd find hunting that caused the problems.

Id like to see this course left much as it is (apart from the white gates) and have Tina Cook, Nicola Wilson, Andrew Nicholson, Ros Canter, Tom McEwan, Harry Meade, Micheal Yung, Ingrid, Astier Nicolas (and anyone else that level Ive missed) go round it next year.  I bet it would have been a really good Burghley with a totally different xc day if the field hadnt been so inexperienced.  I think Burghley needs criticism for not pulling up a few riders that were consistantly bad at several fences before they fell, but not for the course.

Anyway, Im pleased the top 3 stayed the same. Id quite liked Piggy to have been able to do the grandslam though...  Pippa may not have been as elegant in her jumping phases, but she worked hard to get that young horse round, and her dressage was stunning.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 September 2019)

Honey08 I agree with you, but I thought the other things riders did at the maltings was kill the canter. It certainly looked like what GT did. It then became a visious circle with it riding badly. 
But I'm so pleased for PF. She was so overjoyed, and I must admit to shedding a few tears.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 September 2019)

Side on view of fence 10A, the first jump (for the short route) at the Trout Hatchery. It has collapsible pins and clips for both the front and the back elements (not sure of their technical names, but it was a different arrangement for the front and the back rails). 




Horses seemed to balloon over it, and a number landed short and collapsed the rear rail. The fence repair team was very busy. However, the good combinations made it all seem very easy. The landing was on falling ground and the horse will likely have suddenly spotted the water beyond in mid air, although the landing itself was on dry ground.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 September 2019)

honey08, i agree re the riders who had problems should have been pulled up,  one of the horses that really crashed into one of the fences should not have continued IMO,  he was not presented this morning and the rider said he was a little sore on his stifle and the horses welfare was the most important thing.....what tosh,  if he had been thinking of the horses welfare he would have retired,not continued over a huge course, when he pulled up at the end i could see it was lame on a hind but he bought it back to walk  very quickly....another who had a crashing fall was buck davison, at least he couldnt continue as he was on the floor... he should know how to approach a fence in the correct manner by now, he is nowhere near as good as his dad was....

i notice that none of the really bad falls were shown on bbc2,  burghley needs to pull its socks up for next year and not allow such big spreads one after the other without a let up.. i know it is a 5 star but some of the riders shouldnt have been there....


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 September 2019)

I was surprised the BBC showed Eliza Stoddarts fall, and was pretty pleased I missed it at the time!


----------



## BMWKIPP (8 September 2019)

Bloody awesome girls!! PF x 2 â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸â™¥ï¸


----------



## oldie48 (8 September 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			honey08, i agree re the riders who had problems should have been pulled up,  one of the horses that really crashed into one of the fences should not have continued IMO,  he was not presented this morning and the rider said he was a little sore on his stifle and the horses welfare was the most important thing.....what tosh,  if he had been thinking of the horses welfare he would have retired,not continued over a huge course, when he pulled up at the end i could see it was lame on a hind but he bought it back to walk  very quickly....another who had a crashing fall was buck davison, at least he couldnt continue as he was on the floor... he should know how to approach a fence in the correct manner by now, he is nowhere near as good as his dad was....

i notice that none of the really bad falls were shown on bbc2,  burghley needs to pull its socks up for next year and not allow such big spreads one after the other without a let up.. i know it is a 5 star but some of the riders shouldnt have been there....
		
Click to expand...

That's putting a huge responsibility on fence judges, how on earth are they to know if the horse has hurt itself? Riders and horses are pumped full of adrenaline and horses won't necessarily show an injury nor will the rider notice it. Riders and horses also make mistakes and live to tell the tale, how does a fence judge decide which rider to stop and which to let go on?The course had lots of alternatives, if you want to criticise riders then I think it should be on the basis that they did not always take the long route when it would have been wise . All of the fences jumped well when ridden well,  and let's be very honest here, Pippa, riding an inexperienced horse at this level, looked pretty dodgy on occasions, should she have been stopped? Perhaps the biggest issue was that the time was too tight. I have seen more worrying combinations out doing 80s/90's and 100's. You don't need to be jumping a huge fence to kill yourself or injure your horse.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 September 2019)

From an FJ perspective, with one exception*, you absolutely never ever stop a rider unless youâ€™ve been told to by Control. There is no way that the FJs just decide to pull riders up. The most you can do is radio through and say that rider X looks a bit out of control. If they get a few of those in a row, the ground jury (or BE steward/TD if itâ€™s a BE event) will keep an eye out and consider stopping them. Itâ€™s a very big decision to make, especially at this level.

Having said that, I wish a few of the riders at Burghley had been stopped. There was some really unpleasant and scary riding going on and Iâ€™m interested to see if it results in any FEI cards or warnings.

Also, while Iâ€™m on my FJ soapbox, Iâ€™m willing to put money on the fact that the person at the gates fence who got some sarky comments on here for being on her phone had been told to use it to video riders over her fence, once they realised it was causing problems. The skinny/corner fences had been given tablets to do the recording but theyâ€™d be unlikely to have it at that sort of fence as a default.

(*There is one exception - when your fence is broken/dangerous and Control arenâ€™t answering. Itâ€™s rare but it happens).


----------



## TPO (8 September 2019)

I did think the videoing FJ/steward at the gates was filming for business use, so to speak. I think the horse got handed to her and she was careful to change hands but keep filming. I'd imagine in this day and age you cant be too careful and have to film everything "just in case"

Now that I've edged away from the rabbit hole and reached some of the XC on the bbc coverage I have a slightly different perspective.

When Tim went out on course first it looked like a bold, attacking course but rideable. Obviously he's amazingly talented and  not a mere mortal but his round was practically textbook. 

As previously said I think we would all have ended yesterday with a better taste in our mouth if the germans, andrew, william and co had all been riding there. 

I do think there were some disasters waiting to happen, and they did, where stewards should have pulled combinations up. However I do appreciate how hard a call that would have been and how difficult the resulting fallout would have been. 

Her name escapes me (Charlotte Clarke?), the dentist, who pulled up on course. I'd imagine being there was a (very expensive) dream come true but she chose to retire when her horse didnt feel right rather than push on to say she had completed Burghley. We needed a lot more of that horsemanship. I can appreciate when the blood is up and you have owners and financial responsibilities that is not an easy call for everyone to be able to make.

On reflection you dont get experience without doing. However I think a lot of the greener riders should have taken the long routes. A slow completion beats a fall any day of the week. I'm not up on the stats but I didnt seem many long routes being utilised on the live feed. 

I will never event at 5* but I can imagine if you make it there then you want the fairytale win and I can imagine the cost to get there that not going for it isnt really an option. Again with the benefit of hindsight a lot more could have been learnt and achieved by perhaps using the first visit at 5* as an educational experience for horse and rider rather than how many rounds ended.

I haven't looked into it but a thread on another eventing page has some scary reports that some riders only just scraped MERs, one had never ridden advanced (?), some hadn't had a clear xc round at lower levels and something about someone last doing something in 2015. If they qualify on paper I dont know how you can legislate for sense or a lack of as to readiness for a massive step up?


----------



## ihatework (9 September 2019)

TPO I think thatâ€™s a good reflection.
I think the qualification comments will have been exaggerated but the general concept is there/needs thinking about - what should the MER be and how current. Maybe Burghley should have the extra level of qualification that badminton does - itâ€™s not failsafe but itâ€™s a start


----------



## Clodagh (9 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			TPO I think thatâ€™s a good reflection.
I think the qualification comments will have been exaggerated but the general concept is there/needs thinking about - what should the MER be and how current. Maybe Burghley should have the extra level of qualification that badminton does - itâ€™s not failsafe but itâ€™s a start
		
Click to expand...

Does it not? That's amazing, I always think it is harder, or at least as hard, the terrain is so attritional.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 September 2019)

ihatework said:



			Maybe Burghley should have the extra level of qualification that badminton does - itâ€™s not failsafe but itâ€™s a start
		
Click to expand...

What is the extra level of qualification for Badminton, ihw?


----------



## ihatework (9 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			What is the extra level of qualification for Badminton, ihw?
		
Click to expand...

A top 25% finish at CCI4*L or a top 50% finish at CCI5*. But there is no time limit on when that was achieved.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 September 2019)

I wonder if applying that would have made a difference. The one problem is burghley can often be short of entries, while badminton isn't.


----------



## ihatework (9 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			I wonder if applying that would have made a difference. The one problem is burghley can often be short of entries, while badminton isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not 100% convinced it would make a difference and Iâ€™m of the mind that the rule is to try and put a limit on an oversubscribed event rather than for other reasons.

But I donâ€™t think a â€˜lack of entriesâ€™ is a good reason to accept entries from combinations not ready to attempt the course.

Itâ€™s a complex problem, not easy to solve. You only get experience by doing it. There is a level of rider responsibility in a) choosing your first 5* and b) knowing when to call it a day if itâ€™s going wrong.

You learn the most by making mistakes. In this game mistakes can be costly.

I personally think younger rides coming through need far more mentoring from the elite than they get - if the riders have come through the J/YR system they probably have that access, but if they are outside that little circle and are trying to make it on their own itâ€™s bloody tough.


----------



## Roxylola (9 September 2019)

One thing a lot of the riders who'd gone clear said was something to the effect that while yes it was an intimidating course they figured Capt Phillips knows what he is doing so they put a bit of faith that he'd have made a rideable course and rode at it. A couple of girls went round for the first time, one looked a bit hairy at times but was very much kick on at the fences, and got round ok (clear I think but that may be wrong) another very shortly after her seemed to want to collect for the fences and back off. She had a fall. 
Now I'm no expert and never likely to be, but I think cross country courses now are often more technical than they used to be and don't always suit the older fashioned kick on style - I think Capt Phillips was going for something that did both technical questions with a positive riding style. 
It's a 5* event though, it should be the pinnacle and ought not be accessible to anyone who wants a go.
Finally, I saw a video of pippa with both horses she took - find it interesting the one she scratched to aim at Blenheim looked a big leggy type compared with the one she took round


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 September 2019)

Absolutely agree IHW. It's hard knowing if people are ready until they are put in that situation. In the past Burghley has been less difficult, and with entries having been in months before, it's hard knowing what to do. It would feel awful to withdraw having seen the xc. 
I think it was Tim Price who had said he trusted CMP and went out and rode it that way. He was a very good path finder.


----------



## Fellewell (9 September 2019)

Capt Phillips certainly owes Piggy French a debt of gratitude for being the only rider able to complete his course in the time. A slightly incapacitated Oliver Townend still managed to make light work of it, I was disappointed for Tim Price but he must be very proud of Bango. It was just another day at the office for Pippa Funnell, lovely to see that if the hunger is still there, age is no barrier.
I watched the course walk with Bryony Frost and she raised a couple of concerns regarding his questions which he seemed to dismiss as it not being her discipline. Regardless of discipline I think she knew pretty well how the course would run. Thank heavens for air jackets and frangible pins: but are these safety features allowing course designers to take unnecessary risks?


----------



## Orangehorse (9 September 2019)

It was heartening that Bango was first out and got round well.  Remember that at Badminton everyone is there to stake their claim to getting a team place and in recent years that has included the German, French and Irish too.  After the Europeans not all the international  riders have another top horse waiting in the wings.

I am so glad that there were frangible pins, they absorb much of the energy of a fall and I hope that it isn't the case that they allow course designers to take risks.


----------



## ester (9 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Side on view of fence 10A, the first jump (for the short route) at the Trout Hatchery. It has collapsible pins and clips for both the front and the back elements (not sure of their technical names, but it was a different arrangement for the front and the back rails).

View attachment 36453


Horses seemed to balloon over it, and a number landed short and collapsed the rear rail. The fence repair team was very busy. However, the good combinations made it all seem very easy. The landing was on falling ground and the horse will likely have suddenly spotted the water beyond in mid air, although the landing itself was on dry ground.
		
Click to expand...

MIM clip in front Frangible pin behind. 
The mim clips are relatively new (think released early 2018) in comparison and I tihink they are still working on the best settings on different fences. There were mims on the white gates that worked when they shouldn't have done and didn't when they were needed. CMP said he had loosened them on expert advised a couple of days before but it looks like they should have been even looser. 

It is definitely a bit of a balancing act, it's quite odd to see so many riders looking behind them XC when leaving a fence to see if they have picked up 11 penalties and then retiring to re-route the horse elsewhere instead of continue. So I do think they have likely increased the number of retirements beyond those who needed to retire on safety grounds.


----------



## little_critter (9 September 2019)

Bit late but I must have missed that bit on the TV. Why was Zara eliminated xc?


----------



## ihatework (9 September 2019)

little_critter said:



			Bit late but I must have missed that bit on the TV. Why was Zara eliminated xc?
		
Click to expand...

She fell off, horse did a naughty run out at skinny arrow after the drop and she went plop. It was a soft fall.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 September 2019)

i didnt mean that fence judges should have pulled anyone up but the whole thing is being recorded and the ground jury should be ,monitoring (as i was from my sofa) and could contact one of the fence judges and tell them to stop a rider.   some of the riding was awful and you could see they were out of their depth,  perhaps the first timers and newer people to that level should have a pep talk before the event and be told that if they look like they are taking too many risks they have a chance of being pulled up so they need to ride with that in mind and take slightly longer routes ...yes the riders blood is up but some of those who crashed through fences should still be mindful of their horse's welfare.  this years burghley doesnt give a good impression of eventing IMO.....we have enough trouble with non horse people saying  riding them is considered cruel , they dont need any more ammunition....


----------



## oldie48 (9 September 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			i didnt mean that fence judges should have pulled anyone up but the whole thing is being recorded and the ground jury should be ,monitoring (as i was from my sofa) and could contact one of the fence judges and tell them to stop a rider.   some of the riding was awful and you could see they were out of their depth,  perhaps the first timers and newer people to that level should have a pep talk before the event and be told that if they look like they are taking too many risks they have a chance of being pulled up so they need to ride with that in mind and take slightly longer routes ...yes the riders blood is up but some of those who crashed through fences should still be mindful of their horse's welfare.  this years burghley doesnt give a good impression of eventing IMO.....we have enough trouble with non horse people saying  riding them is considered cruel , they dont need any more ammunition....
		
Click to expand...

TBF I didn't see the first half so perhaps missed some of the riders who were out of their depth, but looking at the first timers record, I think 14 got round, albeit with penalties and 10 didn't (one had that freak acident with the martingale) and of those who didn't get round, some chose to retire or were eliminated but were not fallers. It's tricky isn't it? I think 5 star events should be that ie a proper test for the best rider and horse combinations and the XC course is IMHO absolutely key to that or we end up with a dressage or a SJ competition.


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 September 2019)

I think it was on the whole a good test.  I think there were a fair few riders who should have been taking the longer options and didn't.  I'm not sure the huge, gappy oxers were all entirely necessary though.

I didn't think that lass actually could be said to have jumped the second egg box.  Lol.  I was slightly amazed that they decided she had!

I was mistakenly under the impression that if you broke a fence you were out anyway.  I got really confused when they were smashing fences then carrying on.

I'm never doing cross country.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 September 2019)

Just one FEI sanction was awarded at Burghley 2019. David Britnell was given a recorded warning for his ride on Continuity, for â€˜dangerous riding/series of dangerous jumpsâ€™.

https://inside.fei.org/system/files/List of Eventing Warnings_1.xlsx

He was no 26. They had 11 penalties at fence 10 (Trout Hatchery) plus another 11 penalties then retired at fence 13 (The Maltings).

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/19/


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 September 2019)

he was one that i was very glad to see retire as i feared a bad accident...


----------



## Mule (15 September 2019)

PapaverFollis said:



			I think it was on the whole a good test.  I think there were a fair few riders who should have been taking the longer options and didn't.  I'm not sure the huge, gappy oxers were all entirely necessary though.

I didn't think that lass actually could be said to have jumped the second egg box.  Lol.  I was slightly amazed that they decided she had!

I was mistakenly under the impression that if you broke a fence you were out anyway.  I got really confused when they were smashing fences then carrying on.

I'm never doing cross country.
		
Click to expand...

They really should have to retire after breaking a fence. It's not sj after all.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 September 2019)

mule said:



			They really should have to retire after breaking a fence. It's not sj after all.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m inclined to agree with you.

The â€˜Thrills and spillsâ€™ page in H&H.


----------



## Mule (16 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Iâ€™m inclined to agree with you.

The â€˜Thrills and spillsâ€™ page in H&H.

View attachment 36755

Click to expand...

There's a fair few spills there


----------



## TPO (17 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Iâ€™m inclined to agree with you.

The â€˜Thrills and spillsâ€™ page in H&H.

View attachment 36755

Click to expand...

I think that all this "thrills and spills" stuff is such bad taste. Even more so since their main picture was carded for dangerous riding


----------



## SpottyMare (17 September 2019)

TPO said:



			I think that all this "thrills and spills" stuff is such bad taste. Even more so since their main picture was carded for dangerous riding
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  He was horrible to watch.  There were quite a few that looked as if they should have pulled up much earlier than their eventual retirement/falling off, but another one who annoyed me was the woman who walloped her horse after she'd presented it badly at the gates..unnecessary as it was her mistake.


----------



## TPO (17 September 2019)

SpottyMare said:



			I agree with you.  He was horrible to watch.  There were quite a few that looked as if they should have pulled up much earlier than their eventual retirement/falling off, but another one who annoyed me was the woman who walloped her horse after she'd presented it badly at the gates..unnecessary as it was her mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Julia Norman I think, couldn't have told you the fence but her name stuck after some unnecessary (IMO) whipping after the horse was so genuine and bailed her out


----------



## DabDab (17 September 2019)

I was also seriously relieved when that David fellow retired. His horse was very genuine but he was completely out of control. He also has the strangest jumping style I think I've ever seen - I couldn't take my eyes off his feet flying forwards onto the horse's shoulders over every fence.


----------

